# Buy Weld-On 2007 PVC Glue



## Reezario (May 16, 2021)

Hi,

I live in Toronto and am looking for Weld -On 2007 PVC glue to be able to bond PVC foam together and make a water tank.
So, does anybody happen to know where I can purchase it in Canada? the US suppliers do not ship it to Canada due to hazardous material restriction.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If its the same foam board used in architectual modelling, it's not going to hold water of significant volume nor height...even with the denser rigid foam core as there isnt enough material to form a solvent weld to hold a significant amount of pressure.

Solid PVC board is the ideal material and depending on the size and calculated pressure, you may have to rabbet a groove in the base for the initial solvent weld and/or air and PVC rod weld.

You can find WO2007 here


----------



## Reezario (May 16, 2021)

wtac said:


> If its the same foam board used in architectual modelling, it's not going to hold water of significant volume nor height...even with the denser rigid foam core as there isnt enough material to form a solvent weld to hold a significant amount of pressure.
> 
> Solid PVC board is the ideal material and depending on the size and calculated pressure, you may have to rabbet a groove in the base for the initial solvent weld and/or air and PVC rod weld.
> 
> You can find WO2007 here



Thanks for your reply.
I use 3/8" PVC foam board as it is my only option at the moment. I could not find a supplier to buy rigid PVC sheets in Toronto (GTA).
The 3/8" PVC foam is pretty good for small size water container but the issue is bonding them together.


----------



## Reezario (May 16, 2021)

wtac said:


> If its the same foam board used in architectual modelling, it's not going to hold water of significant volume nor height...even with the denser rigid foam core as there isnt enough material to form a solvent weld to hold a significant amount of pressure.
> 
> Solid PVC board is the ideal material and depending on the size and calculated pressure, you may have to rabbet a groove in the base for the initial solvent weld and/or air and PVC rod weld.
> 
> You can find WO2007 here


Do you know where I can buy solid PVC sheets(1/2" or 3/4" thickness) with a reasonable price in GTA?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You wont find reasonable prices now with Covid affecting many logistical streams 

Fabco and Piedmont Plastics sell full sheets. Hard to find offcuts of PVC sheets from them ans have to find companies that use PVC sheets for end product mfg which I cant think of any at the moment.

You will have more luck finding acrylic offcuts in those thicknesses...again, depending on the dimensions yo are looking to build.u


----------



## Reezario (May 16, 2021)

wtac said:


> You wont find reasonable prices now with Covid affecting many logistical streams
> 
> Fabco and Piedmont Plastics sell full sheets. Hard to find offcuts of PVC sheets from them ans have to find companies that use PVC sheets for end product mfg which I cant think of any at the moment.
> 
> You will have more luck finding acrylic offcuts in those thicknesses...again, depending on the dimensions yo are looking to build.u


Yeah I know. Every thing got too expensive unfortunately.
I want to buy full sheet (4 x 8') with 1/2" thickness.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Full sheets...even before covid, prices are pretty much standard across industries from large suppliers. Prices go up about 25-50% from smaller suppliers as they dont buy enough volume for the bulk discount.


----------



## Reezario (May 16, 2021)

wtac said:


> Full sheets...even before covid, prices are pretty much standard across industries from large suppliers. Prices go up about 25-50% from smaller suppliers as they dont buy enough volume for the bulk discount.


So bad.
Could you please tell me some suppliers' name which they have these kind of sheets in GTA?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Fabco and Piedmont Plastics are pretty much the biggest suppliers in the GTA.


----------

